# rules about feeding feral pigeon NYC



## lchandra79

Hi Pigeon Biz,

This morning I had a rather upsetting experience while feeding feral pigeons here at NYC. Usually there are occasional harassment how I shouldn't be doing it by some people. I just ignore them, and try to feed the pigeon in areas where there's no one sitting around at the park/ benches.
This guy this morning, told me that I should stop doing it, took my picture with his cell phone, and said that he will report me to the cop. After pushing me on the stair towards the subway.
I told him to have a nice day and stop being an angry person.

My questions is, can he really report me to the authorities for misdemeanor? Aren't the cops busier with other important stuff then some lady feeding feral pigeons in the corner? Is it illegal to feed feral pigeon, especially not in public park, just a street corner?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated

Thank you

- Levy

ps. why are people so upset when I feed pigeons??


----------



## spirit wings

don 't know the laws, but Im glad you did not let this "person" intimidate you, just say "ok" and move on and keep doing your thing. I guess you will know if a cop does say something, but they would most likely give you a warning first....I would think there are places that you can feed...just guessing.


----------



## lchandra79

http://forums.manhattanbirdclub.com/post?id=3452538&trail=30

This is what I got from another website

YOU MUST ALREADY KNOW THAT YOU CAN GET THE DEFINITION OF LITTERING FROM THE NYC WEBSITE. AND FEEDING BIRDS TOP QUALITY FOOD THAT IS EATEN IMMEDIATELY IS NOT THROWING LITTER ON THE GROUND.

I SAY IT IS PLACING IT ON THE GROUND, NOT LITTERING.

NEXT, I BELIEVE FEEDING ANIMALS IS A RELIGIOUS RIGHT. THERE IS A CHURCH OF SAINT FRANCIS OF ASSISI. IT SPANS: 31ST STREET AND 32ND STREETS. IT IS BETWEEN 7TH AVE. AND B'WAY. ON THE 31ST STREET ENTRANCE IS A STATUE OF ST. FRANCIS, PATRON SAINT OF ANIMALS- WITH PIGEONS AND OTHER ANIMALS SURROUNDING HIM IN THE STATUE.

I BELIEVE ALL FOLLOWERS OF ST. FRANCIS SHOULD HELP ANIMALS 365 DAYS A YEAR, NOT JUST THE ONE DAY THAT THEY ALLOW ANIMALS INTO THE CHURCH TO BE BLESSED.

I HAVE SEEN A CAMEL ENTER THIS CHURCH AMONG OTHER ANIMALS.

I HAVE BROUGHT THE PRINTED INFORMATION FROM THE CHURCH, ALONG WITH INFO ON ST. FRANCIS AND ANIMALS, ALONG WITH MY CONTENTION THAT PLACING FOOD IS NOT IN THE DEFINITION OF LITTERING AS IT IS CURRENTLY WRITTEN IN THE LAW. THIS WAS BROUGHT AS DEFENSE AGAINST A LITTERING TICKET I RECIEVED. I STILL BELIEVE THAT MY DEFENSE WAS CORRECT, AND I WAS NOT ABLE TO TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL AT THE TIME.

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE SOMEONE OR A GROUP SUCCEED IN THE AREA OF RELIGIOUS FREEDOMS. ALSO PERHAPS WE CAN HAVE FEEDING AREAS THAT ARE MAINTIANED FOR CLEANLINESS BY VOLUNTEERS.

I AM A MINISTER OF "THE SPARKLING LIGHT" MINISTRIES, AND WE BELIEVE THAT IT IS DOING SPIRITUAL WORK TO CARE FOR ANIMALS. 

Also, my boyfriend thinks that I could sue that person for assault..


----------



## spirit wings

That sounds like my kind of church, .... I would let it go(sue for assualt), unless they harrass you again then, yeah, you need to do something. also tourist, they go to NY and part of that whole thing is the pigeons, I can bet one thing they want to do in NY is feed the pigeons...so would'nt that be good for tourism.?? ummmm, sounds like you got a good argument for religious right...I would tuck that one under your hat if do so you need it.


----------



## ante bozanich

This is what I was told by a federally licensed rehabber. Right now in public areas of New York City, it is only illegal to feed pigeons at the places where there is a sign against it and in front of schools. 

Sure, maybe an idiotic cop can give you a ticket for littering, but then he would have to answer why isn't he giving the tickets to thousands that throw their cigarettes' buts on the streets.


----------



## Ivor

What an idiot, I don't know why people bothers for things like that, I feed my ferals in different areas here in SF, and I know is illegal but I still do it, I try to not put a lot just a little here and there during the week. during weekends when the downtown is empty I can feed my birds easily without any worries, my suggestion try to change the schedule just in case is a flock there waiting for you, if not try to change location, people are very nasty and I find all kind of people some are very nice and say nice things to me, you know God bless you, you are a great person etc.. but some people can say things like will call the police, I always say do it, call them or send me the ticket, I never show them that I'm intimidated, I pretend that I'm more aggresive than they are, so anyways, is my suggestion, I met a nice lady that feed the pigeons too, not a lot either just something that they can eat, and we are good friends now, we even have luch sometimes she works near my work, and we met because the pigeons  so just be careful some people are not very nice, I always think that is people that don't have a life.

Ivette


----------



## altgirl35

i hate nosy stupid people!! i sometimes go down to the water with a bag of cat food and a little bread to feed the gulls, and piji's.
people have tried to scold me for it, i just look them in the eye and tell them to mind their own effin business, they are usually so shocked they move on, if they persist i just say it louder, lol.
i don't know the laws where you are but i think they do on that manhattan bird club, i have never been able to get a straight answer from town hall here, i don't think we are suppose to, but i would love to make the paper for doing it and actually getting in trouble for it.
it's such a small town, i have helped so many with animal problems, people flippen love me their would be outrage!


----------



## Pegasus

Okay let me put my opinion here...I'm also from NYC...I remember back in the early 90's (I can't recall the exact name or place) that there was a company in Manhattan who hires someone to get rid of the pigeons, ONLY in that particular building...Yes, the exterminator (if that's what they call themselves) came and THROW the feed with poison...Make the story short, those knuckeheads did their job, got paid then left all the dying birds twitching and all all over...What they didn't know after the birds ate the feed, they will fly away and whenever the poison took affect then that's where they will start to suffer...I'm not really sure how they found out the cause of poison in the pigeon system but advocate and animal lovers protest to stop poisoning the pigeons...This happened way before the TV show Animal Precinct is on air...

You have a good heart feeding the NYC official birds but always remember that there are some who don't appreciate what your goal for the birds...My advice, be careful there are some law enforcement who just want to give you summons for any kind of reasons...


----------



## Pip Logan

What Cop wants to be the guy who sites some one for feeding a bird? Its got to be a reeeeaaaal slow day.


----------

